# park4night app



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,
help..
does anybody know how to download the park4night pro app, the one you can use offline, i,ve gone round in circles, can download the free version, but that cant be used offline,i must be doing something wrong........


mags.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't have it but is it possible that you download the free then, from within that, upgrade to the paid-for|||?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's how it usually works.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

thanks, when i really read all the way to the bottom of the instructions,found you can pay for the off line app, which is what i wanted.

so thanks again, mags


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thinking of paying and downloading the PRO version of Park4night , does anyone have any experience of it ?


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

is the pro version the offline app, if it is it,s great, just like camper contact, you can be anywhere without internet,and bring the map and everything up. went all round europe and camper contact worked, from the look of it park4night will work just the same.


mags


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

The pro version works off line. We use it all the time.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> is the pro version the offline app, if it is it,s great, just like camper contact, you can be anywhere without internet,and bring the map and everything up. went all round europe and camper contact worked, from the look of it park4night will work just the same.
> 
> mags


Mags

You seem to have knowledge of both Camper Contact and park4night.

I presume they are similar re Aires etc. but is the difference that the latter also includes wildcampig stops?

Yur comments would be welcome.

Thanks in advance.

Geoff


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

geoff,

we have had camper contact for 2 years now, and found some wonderful places, wild camping and aires etc, we have only had park4night for about 8 months,so only used it in ireland and england, but it works the same as cc,we find if we cant find somewhere on one the other will have somewhere, including country parks etc. another good one is aa parking, you can bring up a town or village,and then look for parking, a lot will be tescos etc, but also large and small carparks that allow 24 hour parking, and also if you can park a larger vehicle, only in this country, and only fully interactive if you have wifi,or data,but in this country we do so no problem.

the next one i am going for is i camping, but not got around to sorting it out, will ask barryd because he uses it all the time.

i find i am carrying less and less bumf, and more internet based information, but all off line.

as you proberly realalise we dont do a lot of organised touring, more hear of somewhere and then look for somewhere to stay. makes for an interesting life.........


mags


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
We used the paid for campercontact app quite a lot for last year's trips. Most of the reviews were in Dutch of course but we got the gist of the comments.

We also use campingcar-infos especially for the comments and POI downloads as does Barry.

i-campingcar.fr is a different French based aires website that I check occasionally.

Steve


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

you are right steve, it,s campingcar infos, i knew it had an i in it.

mags


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

homenaway said:


> Hi,
> We used the paid for campercontact app quite a lot for last year's trips. Most of the reviews were in Dutch of course but we got the gist of the comments.
> 
> We also use campingcar-infos especially for the comments and POI downloads as does Barry.
> ...


Steve

I looked i-campingar and it seems to be France only and I could not see an English translation. Also looking at some areas we know it seems to omit some aires that are in campingcar-infos.

I have started looking at park4night and that does seem to have an enormous number of places but just a bit limited on information. I will do more checking. In particular I could not find a key to symbols.

We are fortunate in that we can be online if we have a phone signal as we have free 3Gb of data/pm all over EU. I still may get the off-line versions. Are these available for Widows on any of these systems - as i find it easier on the computer - although if using the on-line version I usually do it by tethering the mobile to the laptop.

Any help from Steve or anyone else would be welcome. Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Park4night has also a paid for POI set for your satnav . A bit pricey though at 15Euro including vat. divides it's entries into about 10 classifications like CCinfos dumps, day and night parking etc.

I use it along with campercontact and CCinfo POIs. Punch "near me" into TT and bob's your uncle.

Dick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Geoff,


For the key to symbols, can't find them on the website but if you have the app its at 'my settings' - 'types'.


screenshots hopefully att'd.


Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Steve
> 
> I looked i-campingar and it seems to be France only and I could not see an English translation. Also looking at some areas we know it seems to omit some aires that are in campingcar-infos.
> 
> ...


As I mentoned above Geoff, you can look up ALL entries listed on CCINFOS / park4night or just a particular type. Eg. Campsite or Aire with services, aire with out, services only, farm site, day parking etc etc. Park4night also gives the choice of free or not. That's the POIs, the apps of course also give you additional info including price and reviews in various languages.

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Park4night has also a paid for POI set for your satnav . A bit pricey though at 15Euro including vat. divides it's entries into about 10 classifications like CCinfos dumps, day and night parking etc.
> 
> I use it along with campercontact and CCinfo POIs. Punch "near me" into TT and bob's your uncle.
> 
> Dick


Dick

Thanks but we do not have a stand-alone satnav, just a Polish app(Automappa) which is quite good on our Samsung Galaxy and I have never found a way to enter POIs.

Geoff


----------



## Ingwe (Jan 27, 2016)

Hope I'm not hi jacking a thread, but I have the parking4night free app. Wanted to have database on ipad offline. So went to the Pro option and bought the annual sub. £12.50. Paid through i tunes. But where do you find the Pro site? 
When i go to the prepare your journey link, it says you need Pro to download database for offline. As ive upgraded to Pro, why isnt this recognised? 
Probably doing something silly!


----------

